
Paul Manafort, Former Trump Campaign Chairman Guilty of 8 Charges in Fraud Trial - brian-armstrong
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/08/21/us/politics/paul-manafort-trial-verdict.html
======
Fifer82
I scanned the article twice and may have missed it, but what is the outcome
for Paul Manafort having been found guilty?

